# Single lady going to LWC open event 14 Nov - anyone going?



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi London Women clinic has an open thing at 11am on 14 Nov. 
Is anyone going? 

I plan to be there and would be great to say hi to anyone! 

I am single and looking into iui 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't know about the open day, but will look into it and let you know.  I am also single.  Did you know about The Fertility Show at Olympia next weekend 7 & 8th November .  I was just about the post to see if any other single women were going.  It would be good to meet other single woman considering this journey alone.

x


----------



## BouncyButterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi

Yes I was aware of it however sadly I am away that weekend so unable to attend.
Do let me know if you decide to go to the open thing on 14th as would be great to meet, that way I'm not completely alone!

X


----------



## Planetloon (Jun 19, 2013)

I will do. I have a medical appointment at 8:10am in Romford that morning - yes, crazy time, I know - but it shouldn't take long so I may go. It all depends what kind of info I get at the show, but I'll let you know either way. X


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Bouncy Butterfly - wanted to say that you will be amazed (I was) how many single women attend the LWC presentations. You'll meet people there. I remember actually going for coffee afterwards with 3 ladies!


----------

